# 71 Turbo N20 510



## sss510 (Aug 26, 2004)

Some pics of my 71 510. I am thinking of going to a LPG fuel system for the N20. http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/ss...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

looks interesting!

i was just today thinking about using a turbo and lpg/ hydrogen or something.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

jesus does that say 525hp?

damn. thats like my dream sleeper-setup
eventually, i'd like to build a 73 510, S14 SR20DET, t56 tranny, direct port nitrous (although i'd still use an FMIC, painted black so it doesnt stick out)...the icewater setup im sure works quite well, but too much maintence for me. i like to get in and go.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

wow, so very cool!  taking notes on how you made that adaptor plate for that transmission....

i hope you don't mind I'm going to move this into the member's rides section since fits there better.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

HOLY SHIT?!?!?!?!?!

did i read that right? 489 hp and 473 ft/lbs torque?!? damn............

that thing must turn some heads man.  :thumbup:

....and the most recent one i gues.....AT 535 HP ?!?!?!? ...........your fscking crazy 


GOOD WORK! :thumbup:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

are you running LPG to get the 535 HP? or was that regular gas?

you must build race cars or something that setup is great!


----------



## sss510 (Aug 26, 2004)

The 535 HP run on the dyno was with VP C16 and N20.The reason I am going to convert to LPG as a fuel is that in any port nitrous system an initial lean condition will be present due to the fuel traveling at a much lower pressure than the nitrous.The wideband confirmed this.The LPG will be at 450psi and the N20 at 1100 psi and the time difference to the cylinder will only be a few thousanths of a second.With both the LPG and the N20 introduced as liquids and converting to gasses additional intercooling effects should take place.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oh my

purely amazing
very well done car


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ditto......................jesus christ :thumbup:


----------

